# 4th Annual NYC Anarchist Bookfair



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 26, 2009)

Not organizing, just reposting.

April 17, 2010
11am-7pm
Judson Memorial Church, 55 Washington Square South, Manhattan

New York City, a center of anarchist life, culture, struggle, and ideas for 150 years, will host its 4th annual NYC Anarchist Book Fair, a one-day exposition of books, zines, pamphlets, art, film/video, and other cultural and very political productions of the anarchist scene worldwide, on April 17, 2010, at Judson Memorial Church in Manhattan. In addition there will be two days of panels, presentations, workshops, and skillshares on April 17 and 18 to provide further opportunities to learn more and share your own experience and creativity.

The goal of the book fair is to enable people to connect with one another as well as to provide broader access to the rich and varied field of anarchist ideas and practices. Now is the perfect time to be exploring those ideas and practices and bringing them into play in our communities and the world.

We are calling for all anarchist publishers, zinesters, film/videographers, artists and all members of the worldwide anarchist community. Come meet local anarchists and others from all over the globe looking to connect with other anarchists. Whether you are an old anarchist with deep ties and knowledge or anarcho-curious and looking to find out more about anarchy, the book fair is for you. The 4th Annual Anarchist Book Fair is a place where the ideas, activism, ethics, creativity and history of the contemporary anarchist movement come together in an exciting weekend of community and collaboration.

To contact the NYC Anarchist Book Fair organizing collective to volunteer, make a donation, or get more information, email us at info[at]anarchistbookfair[dot]net.

Apply for a table or propose a presentation, panel, workshop, or skillshare! Diversity is important to us: we are committed to promoting voices typically underrepresented at mainstream and activist conferences alike, whether for reasons of race, ethnicity, gender, sexuality, age, income or ability.

The Book Fair has adopted a policy of zero-tolerance for racist, sexist, queer-phobic, and other disrespectful behavior that works against collective liberation for all communities.

Food will be available ($), plus childcare (free). Judson Memorial Church is a wheelchair accessible, smoke-free environment.

www.anarchistbookfair.net


----------

